
You Won't Need a Driver's License by 2040 - yk
http://www.wired.com/autopia/2012/09/ieee-autonomous-2040/
======
yk
One of the most interesting aspects of autonomous cars at the moment is, at
least for me, that thinking about them gives a nice framework to notice how
much influence technology has on culture. Starting from architecture (garages)
over special laws and movie plots that simply would not exist without cars.

------
nvmc
How am I supposed to get fined for sustained loss of traction in an autonomous
car?

